# A half pint milk, creamer, and Koumyss?



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 22, 2019)

I just added these bottles to my collection from bottle shows and eBay. They are all from Branford Farms Groton, Conn. On the left is a half pint milk, in the center is a 2 oz creamer, and the one on the right is a Koumyss? Does anyone know what this is? Over all I love this grouping of dairy bottles.





Thanks for viewing,
                  PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 24, 2019)

That one on the right is extremely unusual.  It appears in every way except the embossing to be a citrate of magnesia bottle.  These would often have the names of local druggists embossed on them but I've never heard of one with a dairy farm's embossing.  I had to look up koumyss and apparently it's "The fermented milk of a mare or camel, used as a beverage by certain peoples of Western and Central Asia."  I imagine that's a pretty unusual find in the States!


----------



## macjxl (Apr 23, 2020)

Lots of different spellings, same stuff. A number of kumyss bottles were produced in NY. Here is my collection so far.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 27, 2020)

macjxl said:


> Lots of different spellings, same stuff. A number of kumyss bottles were produced in NY. Here is my collection so far.View attachment 206047


Wow what a neat group of unusual bottles! All from near my area! I even have some Jackson & Co bottles .... But! those colors and the differing lip styles! wow NICE!
~Fred


----------



## macjxl (Apr 27, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Wow what a neat group of unusual bottles! All from near my area! I even have some Jackson & Co bottles .... But! those colors and the differing lip styles! wow NICE!
> ~Fred


Would you care to post pictures of your Jackson & Co bottles?


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 28, 2020)

@macjxl Here are a couple of my dug Jackson & Co. beer bottles from Yonkers, NY with motif of hops in center.
Enjoy,
~Fred


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 5, 2020)

macjxl said:


> Lots of different spellings, same stuff. A number of kumyss bottles were produced in NY. Here is my collection so far.View attachment 206047


Wow that is impressive, I didn't know there were that many other companies that made Koumyss, let alone colored bottles! Beutiful colection!


----------



## macjxl (May 5, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Wow that is impressive, I didn't know there were that many other companies that made Koumyss, let alone colored bottles! Beutiful colection!


Thank you PlaneDiggerCam. I have an amber Jackson variation on its way in the post. I'll upload a picture when it arrives. Postal service is very slow at the moment.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 5, 2020)

macjxl said:


> Thank you PlaneDiggerCam. I have an amber Jackson variation on its way in the post. I'll upload a picture when it arrives. Postal service is very slow at the moment.


Tell me about it! I've also ordered some things.


----------

